# RC18T Steering Rack Slop???



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

my 18 t has so much slop in the steering rack the car will not track straight, I tried toeing in the front end but that didnt help! I like the car but thats the only drawback??? Any idea`s or help on this???

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes alot of it is in the servosaver C yours is probably stretched out. Buy a new one but before you reinstall your servo stretch a shock O-Ring (from a 10th scale) over the C and this will keep it snug but still keep the servo saving action. 

Also an aluminum steering link from RC Madness will get rid of every last bit of slop. This one is far superior to any other on the market, it is pricey though at $25 but unlike the others you will not have to replace it because it is too thin. Their website is www.rcmadness.com but you will have to call them about it. 

Check out www.competitionx.com that is Tony Phalen's site and he has an RC18T support page.


----------



## chiromaster (Nov 11, 2001)

The competitionx website also shows how to make a lexan brace that worked wonders for mine. Easy to make with some .030" lexan and a dremel. The stock servo still doesn't center well. I am going to upgrade the servo for it. That with the o-rings for the servo saver and the lexan brace should take care of it.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Toeing in the front tires will not help at all. I have about 1-1.5 dergees toe-out and it works good, and have done nothing to strengthen the servo, or the servo saver... Kevin


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

and if you add toe out it will help you when the car turns it makes a intital turn in and helps with steering


----------



## wallyburger (Jul 17, 2004)

*hs81/81mg, futuba s3101/02 servo alternative*

I switched over to a standard micro servo (hs-81/81mg or futaba s3101, etc.). I used an hpi dual-link servo saver on this servo and modded it with the stock 18T servo saver part # 21041, by drilling 2 holes down the center of the dual-link servo saver, some dremeling and assembling & shoe gooing the oval portion of part # 21041. Used in conjunction with a 3RACING steering drag link (comes with bearings), I was able to get rid of the slop experienced with the hs56 servo and stock drag link assembly. 
Very solid - works great!


----------

